# Riverboat Works Fall Floating and Fishing Sale



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Floatfishing Floormodel Packages Starting at $2299!!
Dry Boxes 15% off
PFD's 15% off
Sleeping Pads, Dry Bags 15% off
Plenty of Great Floatfishing left this season.
Gear up now!


----------

